# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Frog Identification: found in Darien jungle

## MatthewAloha

Hi all! Was wondering if someone could help me out. I found this frog in Panama's Darien rainforest, and don't know what it is.

The purple you see is a bit more pronounced in the photo then in real life due to the processing I did to the image. 
In reality it's more black with just a slight purplish tint. Thanks!

Photo: http://travelphotos.expertvagabond.c...art-frog-M.jpg

----------


## Lynn

How big was it?

Dendrobates leucomelas | Understory Enterprises

?

Lynn

----------


## Eric Walker

Im pretty sure it is an atelopus species but as far as which one im not sure.    At least that should get you on the right track.  Awesome  specimen and incredible photo.

----------


## Lynn

> Im pretty sure it is an atelopus species but as far as which one im not sure.    At least that should get you on the right track.  Awesome  specimen and incredible photo.


Thanks Eric, 
Atelopus zeteki ?
What do you think ?
CalPhotos: Atelopus zeteki
Lynn

more:
http://amphibiaweb.org/cgi/amphib_qu...species=zeteki

----------


## Heather

Matthew, that is an awesome photo!  :Smile:

----------


## Eric Walker

Doubt it.  I think zeteki are extinct in the wild and only exist in zoos now but i could be mistaken.  The few times iv seen zeteki in person at zoos they were all mainly yellow with just black spotting.  More like your second link.Im thinking it could be A. Limosus 


> Thanks Eric, Atelopus zeteki ?What do you think ?CalPhotos: Atelopus zetekiLynnmore:AmphibiaWeb - Atelopus zeteki

----------


## MatthewAloha

Thanks for your input everyone! It was maybe 1.5 - 2 inches long I think.

----------


## Lynn

It's that striped leg ? It's not small either.

Atelopus limosus male | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

It's a good size ! Matthew recalls the size as 1.5- 2" ( 44 mm = 1 3/4" )  Wow,  can you imagine if it is a* atelopus zeteki* !!!  A. Limosus   is  smaller?    That would be very excited.  It should be reported ! 

atelopus.com - Atelopus zeteki

Maps 

Darein Rainforest Map 
Google Image Result for http://www.panama1.com/imagenes/panama/Darien/darien_map.gif

"Original grographic range" of  A zeteki 
http://www.atelopus.com/uploads/imag...map_zeteki.jpg

Interesting frog and of course ....... very beautiful

Lynn

----------

